# if your bf is low does your muscles look bigger?



## kenwood (Sep 15, 2006)

i mean does your muscles look bigger if your ripped as hell? i have a friend who weighs 130lbs and benches 230lbs and has 13 and 1/2" arms but they look like their fucking 17". i have a pic of him but dunno if he'd want me to post it up.


----------



## zootroid (Sep 15, 2006)

Your muscles would be more defined, I don't see how they could look bigger though.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 15, 2006)

the leaner you are the more muscular you will look.

and the sentence should read:

"if your bf is low DO your muscles look bigger?"

stay in school.


----------



## goandykid (Sep 15, 2006)

a diploma makes your wallet look bigger


----------



## kenwood (Sep 15, 2006)

goandykid said:


> a diploma makes your wallet look bigger



why would anyone carry their diploma in their wallet? cash makes  wallet look bigger.


----------



## goandykid (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## Focus (Sep 15, 2006)

kenwood said:


> why would anyone carry their diploma in their wallet? cash makes  wallet look bigger.





i don't think he meant that in a literal sense..

a graduate's wallet looks more stable than an undergraduate's wallet... get it now?


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 15, 2006)

so is this thread about you or your bf with his 13 inch arms


----------



## Action-Jackson (Sep 16, 2006)

Focus said:


> i don't think he meant that in a literal sense..
> 
> a graduate's wallet looks more stable than an undergraduate's wallet... get it now?



hahahah


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 16, 2006)

dont worry about him worry about going back to school


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2006)

Of course it makes you look more muscular. Doesnt mean your any stronger. Look at powerlifters very few of them look all that strong, most of them look like they spend all of their time at the dinner table.


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2006)

It's all proportions!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 16, 2006)

Double D said:


> Look at powerlifters very few of them look all that strong, most of them look like they spend all of their time at the dinner table.


 Only the heaviest weight class look like that, all the other classes haven ripped guys because they have to make weight, and even then the fat powerlifters still look strong as fuck.


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 16, 2006)

When ripped I look freaking massive in pics and on stage

I am ickle

x
x
x
T


----------



## L Armstrong (Sep 16, 2006)

*wow*

You look awesome.

How long have you been training?

Are you a natural bodybuilder ( no drugs)?

I am female and am just starting out.

Any tips? Would you share your prgramme?

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 16, 2006)

L Armstrong said:


> You look awesome.
> 
> Thank you, I am not as ripped right now, I was about 10 - 12 % BF in my avatar, I am about 16-17 % right now
> 
> ...



Hey Lisa,

My program varies, but for pointers:

1. Start with an all over body training based on the compound exercises and don't be afraid to go heavy once your form is good

2. Don't be a cardio queen

3. Eat small frequent meals with lean protein in every meal

4. Mix up your routines, the number of reps, the intensity, the exercises, the body adjust if you keep doing the same old thing over and over again

x
x
x

T


----------



## Gordo (Sep 17, 2006)

> if your bf is low does your muscles look bigger?



Here's an example from t-nation addressing the very same question. On the right, he's 220....on the left 202.


----------



## Mike Tuvre USA (Sep 17, 2006)

When you look like the doughboy above (right), you look great dressed.   If you're natural and you cut for the beach, you look great at the beach, but when you go out that night you look like a champion tennis player.  There's the rub.  Bodybulding is part illusion.  Dressed or naked?  Choose your poison.


----------



## assassin (Sep 17, 2006)

they will look bigger yes ...


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 17, 2006)

Mike Tuvre said:


> When you look like the doughboy above (right), you look great dressed.   If you're natural and you cut for the beach, you look great at the beach, but when you go out that night you look like a champion tennis player.  There's the rub.  Bodybulding is part illusion.  Dressed or naked?  Choose your poison.



WEAR TIGHTER SHIRTS!!

that's what I do when I cut....lol.  

I have shirts from xtra small to xtra large...although I have to be in rare form to wear either


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 17, 2006)

Gordo said:


> Here's an example from t-nation addressing the very same question. On the right, he's 220....on the left 202.



the pic on the left looks like he weighs more. go figure


----------



## assassin (Sep 17, 2006)

lol lights also help him to look bigger .. that's the art of taking body building photos...nice physique though ...


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 17, 2006)

You also have to consider that the photo where he weighs less he is closer to the camera, so the scale is not the same.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 17, 2006)

in the example pis, looks like 2 diff ppl to me(the face and etc.)


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 17, 2006)

kenwood said:


> in the example pis, looks like 2 diff ppl to me(the face and etc.)



no kidding eh.


----------



## Gordo (Sep 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> You also have to consider that the photo where he weighs less he is closer to the camera, so the scale is not the same.



No doubt.... also there's no point of reference. It's funny when you see bodybuilder pictures where guys have a lot of thickness and depth in their muscles, it makes them look gigantic. Then a guy in a suit gives them a trophy and holds up their hand for a picture....the bodybuilder becomes human sized again.... especially if they turn out to be short.

Yeah I know it's not the "best" example because one is take with a shitty camera under shitty light and he's holding a lot of water. The other picture has proper lighting, professionally taken picture at a different scale, he's dried out some and looks lean.

It does illustrate the illusion of more muscular at lower %bf.


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 18, 2006)

kenwood said:


> in the example pis, looks like 2 diff ppl to me(the face and etc.)




Low body fat and dehydration do really change how you look. 

If you come into a comp looking purdy, your condition is probably not the best.

Usually have a bit of a skeltor look

x
x
x

T


----------

